# HP Released Android Kernal Source for TOUCH PAD still having Wifi issues..



## gravity360 (Dec 16, 2011)

So it's to my understanding that the HP Android Kernal source isn't going to help with the Wifi dropping issues. So I am curious as we have several threads on this site in regards to the issue and their becoming rather crammed with redundant entries about failures. Now with the Kernal being released this doesn't appear to be any help in resolving the issue. Now there have been several suggestions for corrections but the issue is that no one can seem to isolate the root cause. I haven't had the issue on the CM9 build until recently (about 3 days after updating to 0.6a). Now there are two things that I noticed changed during this period (other than updating to CM9 0.6a). One was the applications installed to the tablet (Geek APp and Facebook), then there was a change in the wireless networks around my house (Picking up the neighbors router now, note happened about 2 weeks prior). I've made sure that the wireless advance settings have been configured to never sleep, 2nd that my wireless router's channel setting bandwidth is set to auto (20hz-40hz) to prevent interference coming from neighboring routers (average connection strength to my router from my room is around 79%). After doing this I found that there was no improvement so at this point I am down to the applications that were installed. Oddly enough whenever there was an update sent to the Notifications bar such as a new Geek App article to read or a notice from Facebook, the wireless would appear as if it's online and connected to the router, but however any web app that I tried to access reported Network Errors (Unless I was viewing the app with the notification as they would come up). I would close out the app and then the signal meter would go from full to completely grey. At this point I would go into the Network settings and disable and enable the wireless again, then reconnect to the WAP. If I don't force close the Facebook and Geek apps, the connection will come online for around 1 to 5 minutes then die again (reboot would resolve this because it force closed these two apps). So Instead I forced these two apps to close and then removed them. Now I am no longer having the issue. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12341
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#change,12342

they're working on a new wireless driver.

cm9 is alpha for a reason


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

got the same problems -> here is my workaround

go to directory /data/misc/wifi/

wpa_supplicant.conf

add in 3rd line

ap_scan=2

everytime you add a new access point you have to redo, but it works fine

marioentes


----------



## evanbigfan (Nov 20, 2011)

marioentes said:


> got the same problems -> here is my workaround
> 
> go to directory /data/misc/wifi/
> 
> ...


u mean the third line in general or in the specific network


----------



## marioentes (Jan 15, 2012)

in general


----------

